# my gonal f side effects- anyone had similar?



## bella88 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hey, 
So today is my 4 day of gonal f injections so far ir hasnt been easy, im feeling super tired and spacey, nausea, and hav pretty much had a consistent headache, is this normal or should I talk to my doc, its nothing I cant handle but just a lil worried. Just cant wait for my 6 day scan to see if everything is going the way it should be


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi,
Sorry it's making you feel so yucky  
I only did low dose gonal f for 2 IUi's but the first couple of days were awful with fatigue and headaches! I also found I felt worse on the days where i'd drunk less water, maybe it might help to drink more? Just an idea. 

I hope that the symptoms pass quickly and that your scan shows lots of growing follies! Good luck! 

Mel x


----------



## bella88 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanku mel, 
I hope it passes to even if it doesnt gotta stay strong n make this baby   im also very teary I pretty much cried watch x factor haha it's very weird   I really hope I hav lots of follicles too, then my mind will b at ease


----------



## moonshine170676 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hi bella,

I'm starting my third cycle of IVF....both my last two I was exactly the same. It's normal Hun.


----------



## moonshine170676 (Sep 16, 2012)

Also water 100% helps. They recommend about 2-3 litres a day


----------



## bella88 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanku im glad its normal drives ya   not know, n I certainly drink some more water. Good luck with ur 3rd cycle


----------

